# 2012 Int'l Wine & Food Festival in DC?



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone KKF members going to this (Feb 11/12)?

They don't have a list of booths up yet, but I'm hoping to find a company I may know and volunteer to help out on one or both days.


----------



## tkern (Jan 26, 2012)

We might have someone there, but I'll be working.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

This is what I'm looking forward to: (the Sunday one)


*Saturday, February 11th*
 *2:30pm: *
*Rhone Valley*
Speaker, Lisa Airey
*3:30pm:*
*Finger Lakes*
Speaker, Morgen McLaughlin
*The Finger Lakes, Developing into a World Class Wine Producing Region*
The graceful vine covered slopes overlooking the picturesque Finger Lakes of upstate New York are amongst the oldest vineyards in the country. In the past decade the region has undergone an evolution in quality and is garnering much deserved recognition. Those beautiful Finger Lakes vineyards are now recognized as one of North Americas most exciting wine regions and earning international praise for its outstanding Rieslings. Join Morgen McLaughlin, president and CEO of Finger Lakes Wine Country, for a discussion and tasting of wines from the region. Learn about the early history of grape growing and why the Finger Lakes region has an ideal terroir for cool climate grape varieties such as Riesling, several examples of which will be sampled along with other standouts.
*4:30pm: *
*Sunday, February 12th*
 *2:30pm:*

*Gunther Wilhem
*Speaker, Paul Hellman 

How to select a good knife ?
How to hold correctly ?
How to sharpen and maintain
Which knife should be used for what ?
How to clean safely
What kind of cutting board to use ?
How to make a high cut and low cut
How to properly cut a tomato, onion, melonand pepper

:doublethumbsup:


----------

